# Exercise for Indoor Pigeons?



## chicopigeonluv (Jan 6, 2009)

How do people's house pigeons exercise their wings and such. Our pigeon who used to spend his days outdoors flying around and doing arial acrobatics is now a house bird due to the intense hawk predation around here and the death of Pijee. Can they get their needed exercise and be happy in a house?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, they can excercise indoors. Some of our members allow their birds to fly freely indoors.

Do you have an empty room available where he can fly a few hours a day?


----------



## chicopigeonluv (Jan 6, 2009)

he can and does fly throughout the house atleast a couple hours a day-it just seems like so much less than he was used to- I wasn't sure it was enough, but if that's all it takes to keep a happy healthy pigeon that will be it. I will try getting some toys/ stuff to keep him busy and entertained.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a small flight cage in my yard that's about 2'x3'x5' that my house pigeons go out in every day for some sun, weather permitting. It also gives me the chance to clean their cages. In the evening, I let them out to fly in the bird room for a couple hours. They've learned to go back in their cages when I say "go to bed"!

They each have some toys and small stuffed animals. The favorite one is a soft fuzzy caterpillar with a bell on it. Muffin plays with it all the time, it's starting to get very worn out lol. And they have a small cardboard box with a door cut in it. They will sometimes go inside it to take a nap.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You can get pigeon diapers too, which a member here hand makes and sells according to each individual pigeon. They are $20 I believe and are really cute and easy to use. Boni makes them and they're called PG Wear. Then he could be out as much as you want, with no mess.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

The pigeon diapers are great, but I prefer to let my birds also get some sun in an outdoor flight cage. Right now, there are plenty of cages on Craigslist due to people loosing homes and needing to sell everything they have, I got a $1000 cage for $300 and the birds love it. It doesn't have any shelter to speak of so when the weather is bad, all the birds have to go inside the smaller aviary. Since this is Mesa Arizona, that only happens a few days a year.

It is a great option, and you don't need a 10 foot cage like mine, a smaller one would do it!


----------

